# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  اتصال سایت به دیتابیس کلاینت ها

## hamid_14

سلام
قصد دارم یک سایت فروش بلیط اینترنتی راه اندازی کنم که برای این کار لازم است سایت به مراکز فروش بلیط هر شهری متصل و اطلاعاتی را دریافت کنه مثل صندلی های فروخته شده توسط همین مراکز فروش بلیط.حالا سوالم این هست که بهترین راه برای اتصال به این مراکز چیه؟

آیا استفاده از Ip Valid و اتصال مستقیم به دیتابیس هر مرکز را پیشنهاد می کنید یا راه دیگه ای هم هست؟

----------


## H.Jafari

ميتوني سرور كلود اجاره كني و به صورت آنلاين بدون استفاده از آي پي وليد و نصب اس كيو ال و مبحث ريپليكشن در اس كيو ال ارتباط ها رو برقرار كني

----------

